# Skillsbet Daily



## Skillsbet (Sep 8, 2022)

Europa Conference League
Hearts vs İstanbul Başakşehir (away or draw)
17:45
@1.33, Stake High


----------



## Giresse (Sep 8, 2022)

Skillsbet said:


> Europa Conference League
> Hearts vs İstanbul Başakşehir (away or draw)
> 17:45
> @1.33, Stake High


Sure, but odds very low! I'm more into high risk bets.. Or sure bets in parlays


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 9, 2022)

Okay I'll try to find better odds.


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 9, 2022)

Giresse said:


> Sure, but odds very low! I'm more into high risk bets.. Or sure bets in parlays


WON


----------



## Giresse (Sep 9, 2022)

Skillsbet said:


> Okay I'll try to find better odds.


Nice !!!  Congrats! Guess I will tail the next one


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 9, 2022)

France Ligue 1
Lens vs Troyes (ov. 3 goals)
20:00
@2.08

Note: you'll get refunded if it's exactly 3 goals, but 4 goals or more wins.


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 10, 2022)

Skillsbet said:


> France Ligue 1
> Lens vs Troyes (ov. 3 goals)
> 20:00
> @2.08
> ...


Lost


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 10, 2022)

USA MLS 
Nashville vs LA Galaxy (ov. 3 goals)
20:30
@2.03


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 11, 2022)

Skillsbet said:


> USA MLS
> Nashville vs LA Galaxy (ov. 3 goals)
> 20:30
> @2.03


Loss, 2 in a row. Tomorrow will be great.


----------



## Skillsbet (Sep 13, 2022)

Today's tips
UEFA Champions League
Sporting CP vs Tottenham Hotspur (away win)
17:45
@2.25

UEFA Champions League
Bayern München vs FC Barcelona (away or draw)
20:00
@1.94

England  National League
Barnet vs Dorking Wanderers (ov. 3 goals)
19:45
@1.82

England  League Two
Grimsby Town vs Gillingham (home win)
19:45
@1.82, Good luck. More may still come.


----------

